# How much sugar to prime for Stout?



## Nort (20/9/13)

Hi all. My first post so please be kind to me.
So far I have only made beer in the kits, but now I am going to try to make a Stout. I really don't need any complications.
I bought at my local Brew Shop a Mangrove Jack Stout plus a bag of Stout blend.
I was told to just mix the two together like I do for beer. But they also told me when I prime the bottles only add about two thirds of the amount of sugar I put into the beer which is 2 teaspoons. Would 1 teaspoon into the Stout be enough? Or what should I add? I am using the Coopers PET Bottles. I was also told to leave in the bottles for 12 weeks. Is this correct?
Thanks for any help. Cheers


----------



## JDW81 (20/9/13)

I normally bulk prime, but we won't worry a out that for now.

I've carbonated stouts with 1 carbonation into a 700mL bottle in the past, and it gives a good level carbonation to my palate. If you can get brewing sugar measuring spoon and use the middle size scoop you'll get a good level or fizz (small is for stubbies, medium for 500mL and large for long necks).

As far as time goes, it is really a case of how long is a piece of string. There are a lot of factors which affect how quickly it will carbonate (temperature, style, amount of yeast in suspension), however 12 weeks will be more than enough for the beer to carbonate sufficiently (will probably be done quicker given the weather is warming up). BUT, it will get better the longer you leave it. 

Hope this helps.

JD


----------



## yum beer (20/9/13)

All sounds fine to me.


----------



## Alex.Tas (20/9/13)

G'day Nort
The reason they may have told you to only use one teaspoon of sugar for a long neck rather than two, is that stouts generally aren't served with a high level of carbonation. For instance some belgian ales are served with the foam/head taking up around half the glass, while english real ales are generally served with only slightly noticeable bubbles. similarly if you poured a bottle of XXXX into a glass and poured a bottle of Cascade export stout into a glass, the XXXX would pour with a lot more foam. This is because lager style beers typically are best enjoyed with more carbonation than stouts.

Priming the beer with sugar is essentially giving the yeast more food, so they can generate some gas within your beer. Normally this gas escapes through your airlock, but once its sealed in the beer bottles, the gas can't get out so it builds up in pressure within the bottle and the CO2 can dissolve into the beer giving it bubbles.

So to answer your question somewhat succinctly, yeah 1 teaspoon should be fine. maybe a teaspoon and a bit. 
Maybe bottle some with 1 tsp, some with 1.5 tsp and some with 2tsp. Mark each of the lids with a sticker or marker pen so you know which are which and then judge for yourself which ones you prefer. As you are making the beer for your own drinking pleasure, don't let other people tell you how you must prime your beer. Decide for yourself how much carbonation you like in your stout and go with that.

As for how long to leave it...
It should be carbed up after 3-4 weeks or so. But stout can get better with age in the bottles which is why you were told to leave it for 12 weeks. My advice, start drinking at 4 weeks. if it lasts 12 weeks then you may be able to compare the taste- maybe not. But I assume that as this is your 2nd brew, you probably want to get into drinking it! So go for it.


----------



## Nort (20/9/13)

> Thanks very much for the all the help. I'll do what Alex suggested, and mark the bottles. Only PET bottles so if they explode, no shattered glass!!
> Thanks again Guys. Cheers


----------

